# Lengua de relación



## Kraus

Ciao amici!

Qualcuno può aiutarmi, per favore, a tradurre quest'espressione? La frase intera è: "El francés es lengua de relación en Argelia, Marruecos, Túnez, Líbano, Camboya, Vietnam, Laos y la Isla Mauricio donde sigue estando en vigor debido a su estatuto de lengua colonial".


Ho provato a tradurre così: "Il francese è lingua veicolare in Algeria, Marocco, Tunisia, Libano, Cambogia, Vietnam, Laos e alle Mauritius, dove è ancora molto diffusa perché era lingua coloniale." Però "lingua veicolare" non mi convince affatto.


Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## Silvia10975

Lingua ufficiale proprio non andrebbe bene? Non trovo altro...


----------



## Kraus

Il guaio è che proprio nel paragrafo precedente si legge che "il francese è lingua ufficiale in Benin, Burkina Faso ecc. ecc.", dunque si marca proprio una distinziale tra "lingua ufficiale" e questa "lengua de relación" (che temo non sia neppure "lingua di cultura", dal momento che si tratta di uno status inferiore a quello che presumo l'autore intenda indicare in questo caso).


----------



## Silvia10975

Sarebbe quindi una sorta di lingua "per le relazioni sociali"... Mamma mia... credo che la tua "veicolazione" sia migliore delle altre alternative!!!
Ciao, Silvia.


----------



## Anuket

Forse intende: "lingua condivisa"


----------



## Kraus

s10975 said:


> Sarebbe quindi una sorta di lingua "per le relazioni sociali"... Mamma mia... credo che la tua "veicolazione" sia migliore delle altre alternative!!!
> Ciao, Silvia.


Veramente "per le relazioni sociali" non mi sembra affatto male, magari lievemente modificata può essere perfetta per questo contesto. Grazie per il suggerimento!


----------



## Kraus

Anuket said:


> Forse intende: "lingua condivisa"


Anche questa soluzione è da analizzare attentamente. Farò ancora delle ricerche, ma mi sembra che siamo sulla strada buona. Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Silvia10975

Uhm... Lingua popolare, intesa come parlata dal popolo, pensi non si capirebbe? Perché purtroppo il "popolare" potrebbe essere inteso come di "basso livello" o al contrario "molto conosciuta". Elabora, elabora...
 Silvia.


----------



## reys

Ciao! E "lingua imparentata" esiste?

Saluti!


----------



## Kraus

reys said:


> Ciao! E "lingua imparentata" esiste?
> 
> Saluti!


Temo che qui non funzioni perché non si sta parlando di lingue che hanno un progenitore comune (o almeno non sembra che si voglia mettere in rilievo questo)... Grazie comunque per il suggerimento!


----------



## claudine2006

Secondo me lingua veicolare, anche se non è poetica, è la soluzione più adatta.
www.esteri.it/Ita/5_34_166_250.asp


----------



## reys

Kraus said:


> Temo che qui non funzioni perché non si sta parlando di lingue che hanno un progenitore comune (o almeno non sembra che si voglia mettere in rilievo questo)... Grazie comunque per il suggerimento!



Ciao, Kraus! Aah! Capisco! Una domanda, con altro contesto o uso, esisterà?

Saluti!


----------



## Kraus

Grazie a tutti!!!


----------



## Kraus

reys said:


> Ciao, Kraus! Aah! Capisco! Una domanda, con altro contesto o uso, esisterà?
> 
> Saluti!


Probabilmente sì, purtroppo non dispongo di esempi per affermarlo con certezza. Grazie ancora per il suggerimento e ¡hasta pronto!


----------

